# Rifle stocks



## Zahunter (May 16, 2012)

Hi, has anybody made a rifle stock using a router?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
I just tried typing "rifle stocks" into the "community search" function at the top of the page and came up with some possibilities. One is recent and may be helpful.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Zahunter said:


> Hi, has anybody made a rifle stock using a router?


Need a bit more detail. With a jig/stock copier, certainly. A router alone, I don't think so. Are you looking to make a stock routing setup, or what?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you referring to a duplicator? Manufacturers use a set-up with moveable heads on a programmable machine. I have seen as many as 6 stocks being cut at one time.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Usually rifle stocks are made on a duplicating lathe but that means that you have to first make a master. This does not make much sense if making just one or two.

I am currently producing a crossbow stock by just cutting out the profile and using rasps to do the shaping.

Browne


----------

